# anyone else have problems with tt jigheads?



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just curious to see if anyone else has been having tt jigheads hooks breaking at the bend of the shank? Was using 10lb braid 20lb leader. On a nitro Magnumbutt got snagged a few times pull on it I feel it come loose then wind in to find broken shanks. 4 times from 2 packets These were brand new 5/0 3/8 heads anyone else found this to happen. I was going to use these for reds etc up coffs at christmas but if I can break them with that light tackle what would a decent fish do to them?if anyone else gets this I'll just use the nitro jigheads.
Phil


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Must be a bad batch, I've always found them excellent.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ditto Sam's comment Phil.

I buy mainly the TT HeadHunter Extreme (designated XH), and find them indestructible. Lure World have them, but have them incorrectly labelled - in the example below, on their website, it is shown as 1/4 oz # 3/0XH. The # 3 should read 3/0 followed by XH, so 3/0 XH. Kevin is aware of the problem and will help on the phone if you need it.

The HeadHunter Extremes are a bigger hook than the average for the hook size indicated, e.g. if you get a 3/0 XH, the hook size is closer to all manufacturer's 4/0 or 5/0. That is BTW, what we use for snapper around Redcliffe/Scarborough, and we have never had a crushed, broken or straightened hook, even with 94 cm snapper (Jimbo, of course), 95 cm jewies, 15 kg tuna and sharks to 1.4 m.

In the heavier weight TT jigheads, a 5/0 XH would be equivalent to a 6 -7/0 hook.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

which model were they?

I have not experienced that with any that I have used. I have bent them. Strange to actually snap a shank with 10lb line.

cheers,

S


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I've had quite a few of the standard (not H or xh) snap on me with snapper. I now only use those for chasing flat head and bream. The h and xh seem tough as nails though.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys I'll have a look at the packs and let you know the model. 
But it still surprised me a hook that size would break. I've straightened plenty of other brands of heads but none ever just snapped. 
Phil


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

soloyakka85 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys I'll have a look at the packs and let you know the model.
> But it still surprised me a hook that size would break. I've straightened plenty of other brands of heads but none ever just snapped.
> Phil


Tempering steel is balancing act between flexibility and hardness. The harder you want a hook the less flexible it becomes. Maybe there was a problem with part of the manufacturing process.'

Maybe you need to catch smaller fish like me.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

With the weight lines you are using I would opt for a finer guage hook.
When snagged by the point on rock or similar most hooks will fail with a straighten or snap regardless of hook strength. They are designed to carry the load from the bend of the hook, never the point of the hook.
I get extraordinary results from Matzuo Sickle hooks because of the extra fine wire and the shape of the hook. Yeah I bend a few on snags, haven't broken one and have not lost a good fish to a hook straitening at all.
The finer the hook the easier it is to get that all important hook set.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Never had a problem with the tt jigheads I always use the Heavy versions tho. Had problems with the Berkeley one bending and breaking on snags.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I buy my jig heads from this guy, http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/40-Size-1-Da ... b67&_uhb=1 and they are as good at 30 cents a pop.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

mangajack said:


> I get extraordinary results from Matzuo Sickle hooks because of the extra fine wire and the shape of the hook. Yeah I bend a few on snags, haven't broken one and have not lost a good fish to a hook straitening at all.


Ditto


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

I havent had any trouble with the TTs, but I did have a batch of ball jig heads (IIRC they were squidgy brand) where the hook would break off just below the ball. I chucked them out after losing a couple fish and pulling in just the end of the jighead. They were fairly fine gauge hooks but I was only fishing with 4lb braid.


----------

